
Cinemagraph's experiments with animated photos - DanielRibeiro
http://cinemagraphs.com/
======
dsirijus
How does this actually work?

They're diff-ing the images and only acknowledging significant changes
throughout sequence? Or is it just manual?

It works perfectly.

